# Brake DIY



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

I went to replace my pads on my '01 AR & they are a little intimidating & def. different than any other I have done in the past. I was wondering if there is a DIY somewhere, I checked on here & on the Allroadforum.com but couldn't find anything.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake DIY (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_I went to replace my pads on my '01 AR & they are a little intimidating & def. different than any other I have done in the past. I was wondering if there is a DIY somewhere, I checked on here & on the Allroadforum.com but couldn't find anything.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















i had the same issue when i tried to do mine almost a year ago.... i was unable to find anything and had to just give in and pay a shop to do it. do you have the upgraded brakes on your allroad? the SP2 or whatever they were called?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Brake DIY (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

no upgrade 4 me







, but someone gave me a link to a B5 S4 DIY & it's exactly the same, turns out you just remove the clip & pull the pads out & slide the new ones in, wayyy easier than my old Passat

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

check Aw


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_check Aw

yup, that's where the link was to

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*

someone should post it here or at least add it to the FAQs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Brake DIY (b5in)*

Front? Rear? Both?
Your sig says an '01 which mean the front calipers are HP2's.
The front replacement is very easy. The rear, a bit more difficult.
Wish I would have saw this post sooner for you.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel24.shtml


----------

